# Monday She Was Audi-driving Vp Of Ca Investment Company..then She Decided To Use The N*word..



## Kiowa (Jul 15, 2018)

Black Twitter responded..Dox'd


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## DST1913 (Jul 15, 2018)

Imma say this again. Although these idiots need to be called out. The people posting their information, pics videos etc for public backlash are going to start being sued for harassment, loss of work, posting videos and photos without consent etc....  They need to tread lightly.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, they do... that vid is too short. Road rage is no joke and that woman was really pissed...




DST1913 said:


> They need to tread lightly.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 15, 2018)

Poetic justice


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheesh. This is all going to blow up eventually and not in the way people hope.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 15, 2018)

Her name means “Good Slave” in German.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 15, 2018)

Whoa.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Kanky (Jul 17, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Imma say this again. Although these idiots need to be called out. The people posting their information, pics videos etc for public backlash are going to start being sued for harassment, loss of work, posting videos and photos without consent etc....  They need to tread lightly.



Sued based on what law? There is no right to privacy in a public place and people have a right to record in public places. That white woman showed her behind in public. The person who recorded her owns the video so consent isn't really an issue either. Most people are at will employees who can be fired for little to no reason so how could she make a case for loss of work against the person who posted this? Her employer could've ignored the video and continued to employ her but chose not to do so. Sharing a video that was taken in public or reposting public information like a LinkedIn account isn't harassment either. 



Anyway, I'm glad she was fired.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 17, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Sued based on what law? There is no right to privacy in a public place and people have a right to record in public places. That white woman showed her behind in public. The person who recorded her owns the video so consent isn't really an issue either. Most people are at will employees who can be fired for little to no reason so how could she make a case for loss of work against the person who posted this? Her employer could've ignored the video and continued to employ her but chose not to do so. Sharing a video that was taken in public or reposting public information like a LinkedIn account isn't harassment either.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad she was fired.


Every state doesn't have the same laws.  Where the law doesn't exist I believe it will in the future. Especially when you post someone's info and say "Twitter do your thing" can be construed as harassment. We live in the same country where a criminal that hurts themselves robbing your house can sue you and win. So yea some lawyer will come up with some loophole very soon if this keeps happening. Look at #planebae. She even got a lawyer now.

I could care less about these racist fools. I just want the people filming and posting for backlash to be careful. Mark my words it's definitely coming.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 17, 2018)

Generally speaking I'm not a fan of this call out culture. I'm not happy about the way the world has changed because of social media. Having said that, videos of incidents like these and the other one with the woman having the cops called on her in CVS are important to show that these things are not in our head and they happen way more frequently than people care to admit. Yes, I know I'm a hypocrite and I don't care. lol Not to mention in our case I feel like it's just a matter of safety in documenting. You won't catch me out run off the road and hurt with people making up excuses and fake news about what really happened turning the perp into the victim because we don't have video. Kinda OT but not really- An old coworker was outed by Shaun King some time ago for some questionable things he posted to his facebook and he was fired immediately. The phone calls and texts I got about it had me rolling for days.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 17, 2018)

She hasn't been to work in 9 days......


----------

